# Best Heartworm med for small chis



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well spring is coming soon and Dahlia will be
2 yrs old this June.I am considering trying her on Heartworm
meds from April thru Nov this year.I want to get outside
with her more and we have a wooded area on our property.
There are a lot of mosquitoes back there.
What is the best brand and dosage of heartworm med for
a 3 pound chi?? This is a trial run and she has never been
outdoors and is totally parasite free.This is an old topic but
I need updated info.Thanks for your input.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I use puppy strength revolution for Quigley who is 2.5 LBS. https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx

There is a lot of controversy about whether to treat or not treat for heart worms. I have adopted a couple of dogs over the years that ended up having them when I rescued them. The treatment is very costly but well worth it for our friends. I opt to take the defensive approach and guard against it rather then hope for the best.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Interceptor. It is one of the only brands that has a dosage for 2-10 lb dogs. A LOT of them go right up to 25 lbs...and I just can't see why my 3 lb dog needs that much?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I use heartgaurd, but give it to my girls every 45 days instead of every month.


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

I use Heartgaurd for Studd and no issues at all he is 7lbs


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I use interceptor too. I also only give it every 45 days.


----------



## lindseyv77 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use Sentinel for both of my girls, I was using Revolution in till I noticed it made my oldest Chihuahua's hair where I applied fall out. The hair in that spot NEVER grew back. I am not happy about that at all. So I looked into products that u give internally, and Sentinel was very favored. A lot of Natural Vets recommend it because it is so gentle unlike the topical stuff. It protects against fleas, heartworms, roundworms, and whipworms. So far they have not had any side effects form it. Sentinel you have to buy directly from your vet.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey uses Sentinel, 2-10 lbs. Our vet gave frontline plus first, but it has bleached her fur so we asked for something that's eaten and was given Sentinel.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I use Interceptor and my guys are on the smaller side as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use it every 40 days btw lol. Don't know why that is just the # of days I felt comfortable with.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I use the heartgaurd since I didn't want the girls treated for fleas all year round since they only need to be treated 1 time a year for summer. I figure no need for the extra flea med all the time since they are indoor dogs. So far using frontline in july keeps us flea free until oct. Which is the hottest month for us. I have never found any fleas on the girls in the 3 years I've been doing this, so guess it works and I have a HUGE HUGE HUGE disgust for fleas and ants. If I find one ant I am on a rampage lol!!


----------

